# Hardcase for a Strandberg



## blacai (Jun 17, 2017)

So I am looking for a hardcase for a Strandberg(7 string).
It should habe the foam/whatever with the form of the guitar. Not just a hard case like the one they sell in their website, where you put the guitar inside the gigbag.

Any suggestions? 

Something like the hiscox could be also ok, if the guitar fits well.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 17, 2017)

I've been thinking about this as well--as I'm considering ordering my first Strandberg. I was thinking of ordering an SKB equipment case, with blank foam inserts, and then cutting the foam to the shape of my Strandberg:

SKB iSeries 3614-6 Waterproof Utility Case w/Layered Foam

Those cases are a little heavy (17.5 lbs), but the Strandberg is so light, I think it's okay. I also think that's the exact case you said you didn't want, but if you customized the foam inserts, you've essentially got a custom flight case.

Basically, this:


----------



## blacai (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks. Yes, this is the same they have for sale but without the foam. I didn't know I could buy the full set, case+foam. So in this case it would be fine


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 18, 2017)

blacai said:


> Thanks. Yes, this is the same they have for sale but without the foam. I didn't know I could buy the full set, case+foam. So in this case it would be fine



Well, it's one possible solution. Otherwise, I think our only option is to have something custom made. I'm not sure what stock cases (Hiscox, SKB, Gator, etc) would fit a Strandberg snugly enough to keep it from moving around inside the case.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 18, 2017)

the strandberg hardcase they sell plus the soft case basically amounts to the same thing as the flight case + foam. it's not as convenient though. I think you'll be hard pressed to find a shaped case like the lp or his cox cases for a strandberg unless you get it custom made. the shape is just too weird.


----------



## Fizban (Jun 18, 2021)

Sorry, late to the party. Hello all. Sax player tired of pissing off my neighbors, considering to make the switch. I'm thinking about getting a strandberg but just want to be sure it's not going to be destroyed whenever I have to travel. I had an idea, what if we took a case of a different instrument and gutted the molded foam and reapplied new foam to fit the strandberg. new foam might be hot, depends. either wrap your strandberg in saran-wrap, then spray your foam in the case and toss your guitar on top OR get a sheet of 2 inch thick poly strewn insulation foam. Cut pink insulation foam in the shape of your 6,7,8 string and tape 1x4 stud with a 1 inch trim taped to the middle both at the length of the neck. Fasten your dummy neck to the pink foam cutout like a hinge on one side, have a friend spray the foam in whilst you properly situate the pink cutout where you want it and then spray the neck part and same with the dummy neck. fill holes with Great Stuff later. Just an idea, I've not tried it yet. ...OR get some pick and pluck? Also found a smaller option for SKB bass outer case, you'll need to add some foam if your gig bag isn't long enough. Definitely more streamlined than the strandberg site SKB option
Had a link but...
skb-1skb-44rw-ata-roto-electric-bass-case-with-tsa-lock


If you go for the gutting idea...

tenor sax case, but it has weaker clasps. Maybe wrap it with a luggage belt?
SKB tenor sax case. had a link but I'm still new to this group so I don't meet the requirements yet.

shaped for an acoustic guitar, SKB Dreadnought case, but its alot of extra space.


----------

